# Covid vaccine



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Three months ago, I had major open heart surgery with valve replacement at the USC Medial Center in Los Angeles. I had a regularly scheduled, 3 month follow-up phone appointment with my Kaiser cardiologist this morning (TLDR = good news is that everything is looking good and going great. Bad news is that I will still be in rehab for another 3 months!)

I asked my cardiologist when I should get the Covid vaccine. Should I wait for additional testing? He said get the vaccine IMMEDIATELY. He said everyone should get the vaccination as soon as they qualify by priority. He said the current priority list is:
1. medical health care professionals
2. residents and staff in elderly care facilities
(this is all that will get the first shipment of vaccine within the next 2 weeks)
3. those at high risk with significant immuno-compromised systems (I fall into this category)
4. the general elderly population
5. the general public with priorities to be determined within that group.

He said he was notified yesterday that he was eligible for a vaccination. He will get his shot later this week. He said that he had hundreds of patients with various heart conditions and he was currently very busy prioritizing them for the vaccine. He told me that I should expect to get an invitation from my health care provider, Kaiser, within the next 2 to 3 weeks. He said he expected that the general population would receive the vaccine by March or April. Even though I will receive the vaccine very soon, he wants me to continue to wear a mask and social distance (as he will) to protect my family, friends, and general population until maybe June. Even though I will be protected from the effects of Covid, I could still be a potential carrier and spread it to others. He also said it doesn't matter which vaccine I get, Pfizer or Moderna, they are both equally effective. He said don't believe the conspiracy theories being advanced by the anti-vaxxer cadre on social media. It is nonsense.

Thank you to those who wear a mask and social distance to protect me. I will do the same for you regardless. If you need further information about the vaccine, contact your personal doctor with additional questions.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I know here in Canada, they are expecting it to be available to the general population in Fall 2021, and I know I'll be in line for it. My parents are currently in their winter home in California, and they hope to get it while they are down there. Doctors are also being very vocal here that even after you get it, you need to follow the physical distance protocols with masks. I hope that this is the beginning of the end. It has been a year.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

We should all be wearing masks and practicing social distancing if not for ourselves then for others who may be elderly or have other conditions making them vulnerable. I also stay at home as much as possible. I know it can be depressing especially for individuals who are very social. I have been working from home since March and I miss seeing my colleagues each day. Hopefully, with the vaccine 2021 will be much better for everyone!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

We are planning to be vaccinated, too, and appreciate everyone who is doing it. They haven’t completed the trials or protocols for immunosuppressed and some other special groups yet, and this will help protect them, too.

Even with all of the news about the vaccine over the past few months, it was kind of emotional reading about the first local healthcare workers getting it yesterday. I hope it will help us all to sustain masking and making other sacrifices, seeing this light at the end of the tunnel. 

Popi, what an incredible opportunity to have an appointment yesterday, of all days, and be able to see the impact of the news in person.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have been told that after the vaccine, it takes from 2 to 4 weeks before it fully protects you. You absolutely have to continue to wear a mask. I will be in the stage 3 grouping in Massachusetts - April to June time period. We plan on getting it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> We are planning to be vaccinated, too, and appreciate everyone who is doing it. They haven't completed the trials or protocols for immunosuppressed and some other special groups yet, and this will help protect them, too.


Right. This is the part that still has me a bit worried... and things up in the air. I know my rheumatologist still is not sure which vaccine they will want me to get... It won't be as simple as "whatever one you can get" for some of us. And I will have to be off my meds for several weeks before and after. This makes me REALLY hope that they decide that one of the one-shot options is the best choice, even if I have to wait a bit longer for that to be approved. ...Oh, and I am ALSO one of those people with anaphylactic drug reactions, so I need to find out how they want to handle THAT. I had my flu shot at the hospital when I was there for my infusion anyway, and they always pre-medicate me with antihistamines and Tylenol before the infusion. So they could do that and in a controlled setting... except that they will be HOLDING my infusions. It's complicated for some of the people who are most at risk from Covid itself.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

morriscsps said:


> I have been told that after the vaccine, it takes from 2 to 4 weeks before it fully protects you.


You are correct. Pfizer vaccine requires a booster shot 21 days after first injection and Moderna requires a booster after 28 days.

Thank you everyone for taking this pandemic seriously. My cardiologist says that if I should get Covid right now, chances are it will be 80% lethal for me. Frankly you all are helping to save my life and I appreciate it. :x (as I start to tear up)

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Right. This is the part that still has me a bit worried... and things up in the air.


Karen, I understand your difficult situation. What my doctor told me about the vaccine, applies to me and only to me. That's why each HF member should consult with their personal physician for further instructions that applies specifically to them.

We live in a large 3000 member HOA development. There is a large HOA office on site with about 12 staff members working there. We just got a notice today that one of the staff members who has regularly contact with the residents has been diagnosed with Covid. This is not good news for me personally! i am going to contact my cardiologist to see about getting moved up on his list.

Ricky's Popi

(EDIT) My cardiologist told me I was already on the highest level of his high priority list. In the meantime, he wants me to "hunker down." No Christmas for us.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Karen, I understand your difficult situation. What my doctor told me about the vaccine, applies to me and only to me. That's why each HF member should consult with their personal physician for further instructions that applies specifically to them.
> 
> We live in a large 3000 member HOA development. There is a large HOA office on site with about 12 staff members working there. We just got a notice today that one of the staff members who has regularly contact with the residents has been diagnosed with Covid. This is not good news for me personally! i am going to contact my cardiologist to see about getting moved up on his list.
> 
> ...


Oh, don't worry. I will get it as soon as my Doc tells me to. I just don't know when that will be because in my case it's... complicated. It's not JUST a matter of "get it as soon as you can". If I am on my meds, they will prevent my body from mounting an effective immune response, so it wouldn't protect me even if I got it. Until then, I will continue my "hunkering"


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Popi.. this information is good to know. My friends husband was just discharged from Kaiser two days ago after open heart surgery. Hopefully he could possibly be moved up on the list. I'm really hoping the vaccine will be available soon. The whole SF Bay Area is under a three week lockdown which I''m expecting it be extended. We pretty much stay home anyway. DH takes the furkids for a walk very early in the morning to avoid people. My husbands niece, husband and father-in-law just recovered from COVID after an RV trip to Montana. Recently our gardener called to let us know he had COVID, but has since recovered. Hoping people continue to be respectful of others masking, physical distancing and accept the vaccine when available so life can begin to return to normal again.


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

I liked this post:

"I don't know who needs to hear this, but your choice to give up the last 7 months of your regular life being careful and socially distancing could very well be the reason someone else is alive today, and it will always have been worth it."


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

morriscsps said:


> I have been told that after the vaccine, it takes from 2 to 4 weeks before it fully protects you. You absolutely have to continue to wear a mask. I will be in the stage 3 grouping in Massachusetts - April to June time period. We plan on getting it.


I heard someone speaking about the vaccine on the radio, and even once vaccinated, masks and distancing will still be necessary until we have reached herd immunity - 70% of the population, I believe, but I may be getting numbers mixed up. Our state projects March - April for everyone here to be vaccinated, but I feel like that might be a little optimistic. Crossing fingers!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather's said:


> Popi.. this information is good to know. My friends husband was just discharged from Kaiser two days ago after open heart surgery. Hopefully he could possibly be moved up on the list. I'm really hoping the vaccine will be available soon.


Anyone who has had open heart surgery recently should be on the highest of the high priority list. That means a first vaccination in 2 to 4 weeks. He will probably remain on that list for around 6 months while in rehab. Did they give him a flu shot before release? I expect so. It is essential that he get one!!!!! And he needs to self-isolate to protect from Covid. In his condition Covid is more likely to be fatal (me too). I can give his wife tips on how to protect him when it is necessary for her to go out for groceries, gasoline, etc.

Tell your friend that emotional/psychological recovery is much more difficult than physical recovery. The major organs - heart, lungs, kidneys, liver, even the skin - take a real beating during surgery. It takes months for them to self-heal. But it is the mind that requires the most rehab. I had to look death straight in the face and it is unnerving. It has been an emotional roller coaster for me. Fortunately, I have a family member who is a professional in this field and is helping me work through the issues. Wives form an essential part of that support network. And then there is Ricky that insists that I follow my physical therapy. When Ricky gives me that "stare down"  I know I am in deep do-do. I don't think I could do it without both of them.

If your friend needs someone to talk to, send me a PM and I will give you my telephone number to pass on. I am close to 4 months down the road from where he is now. I can give him a general idea of what to expect and things will get better! I know he will be feeling better soon!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I will definitely be getting the vaccine as soon as I am eligible, but don’t expect that to be until May or June. Aging baby boomers with no health conditions are pretty far back on the list right now, as it should be. As a retiree, I can and have self isolated for nine months and expect to be continuing the new way of life for a long time. Health workers, those with health risks and all the essential workers who have been delivering food and supplies need protection!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

My cousin's hubby got his vaccine yesterday. He is an ER doctor. He is now the family guinea pig. Everyone is watching him to see if he starts foaming at the mouth or howling. My hubby's cousin who works in a Covid unit is scheduled to get hers in the next couple of days. I'll keep you posted if they have any comments.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll be getting it too, as well as my husband. Our doctors currently have it available for healthcare workers and nursing homes. We are over 65 so we might be able to get it before you younger whipper snappers.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I'll be getting it too, as well as my husband. Our doctors currently have it available for healthcare workers and nursing homes. We are over 65 so we might be able to get it before you younger whipper snappers.


Jackie, I can't say specifically about Washington State, but if you were in California you would probably get your invitation for vaccination as a senior citizen sometime in February or early March. Hang in there and stay safe in the meantime. :thumb:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I think each state is distributing it differently, right? Last I heard, healthcare workers here are the first round, then round 2 is front line workers (like firefighters, teachers, etc), and both patients and staff in nursing homes. That’s supposed to get us until March. I don’t think the general public will get it here for a while, even those with medical conditions, but that may be changing because it’s dependent on acquiring doses, and as trials are finishing more vaccines will become available. However, if I had to guess, I don’t think we’ll personally get it until at least May. Maybe everything I’ve read is intended to be worst case and it will go faster.

I bought another big supply of masks, but this time I did it with a better idea of what to plan for, and I’m looking forward to less mask laundry!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Jackie, I can't say specifically about Washington State, but if you were in California you would probably get your invitation for vaccination as a senior citizen sometime in February or early March. Hang in there and stay safe in the meantime. :thumb:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


You must be getting a lot more vaccine than other states that so many people can get it that quickly. There just aren't that many doses to go around at this point if it is spread evenly to all states...


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> You must be getting a lot more vaccine than other states that so many people can get it that quickly. There just aren't that many doses to go around at this point if it is spread evenly to all states...


Karen it is not being spread evenly. It is being distributed according to the population of a State. California is getting the most doses at this time (which is not nearly enough). I think Texas is second most. However, supply should catch up with demand by sometime in March or April and States will get as much as they want at that time.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Karen it is not being spread evenly. It is being distributed according to the population of a State. California is getting the most doses at this time (which is not nearly enough). I think Texas is second most. However, supply should catch up with demand by sometime in March or April and States will get as much as they want at that time.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I meant evenly by population. From what I've heard, they are NOT distributing them evenly, and it's not clear why...

In MA, and NY, two heavily populated states, even though they are not large, we won't have enough vaccine to even meet the needs of front line health care plus institutionalized elderly on this round. None will go to people beyond those two groups. The percentages, one would THINK, would be similar. They are not talking about it getting to the general public until April, "hopefully", if more vaccines come online. My doc is "hoping" that immune-compromised, folks like me MIGHT see something in Feb. or March.

I'm really glad for you that you can get it so much sooner!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

I’m in the same boat Karen but I’m hunkering down for a while. Ed lost a cousin 2 weeks ago and this week found out a colleague lost 3 relatives so far. All 4 live in California. I forgot to ask how your recovery is going Popi-I’m so sorry! We have a couple doctors, med students and numerous nurses in our family who need immunizations ahead of me. Ed and I took this seriously well before most of our friends and many relatives. Ironically we had watched a series on pandemics at the beginning of January (2020) and watched it again in May. It just felt surreal and creepy. 
On the upside, I’m so grateful I found all of you in the middle of this mess. Virtual hugs to everyone!💜


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Anyone who has had open heart surgery recently should be on the highest of the high priority list. That means a first vaccination in 2 to 4 weeks. He will probably remain on that list for around 6 months while in rehab. Did they give him a flu shot before release? I expect so. It is essential that he get one!!!!! And he needs to self-isolate to protect from Covid. In his condition Covid imber who is a professional in this field and is helping me work
> 
> If your friend needs someone to talk to, send me a PM and I will give you my telephone number to pass on. I am close to 4 months down the road from where he is now. I can give him a general idea of what to expect and things will get better! I know he will be feeling better soon!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Thank-you for your thoughtful kindness Popi. I'm sure talking to you would be helpful during his recovery. When I was working a really nice guy who was a previous patient would visit patients before and after surgery. He discussed what to expect going into surgery and post-op. I know it helped to put their minds at ease. They were able to talk to someone who had actually had surgery and recovered. They live in Washington so I wonder if the vaccine protocol is the same as California? My friend is a germaphobe like me so I know they have been self-isolating. &#128521; I'll check in tomorrow.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> From what I've heard, they are NOT distributing them evenly, and it's not clear why...


I have just completed some Internet research on this issue. It appears to be a mess. From what I could determine, distribution is NOT simply based on population. Trumps Dept. of Health and Human Services has washed their hands to determine a national distribution protocol. They have told the CDC to leave it up to each individual State. This is what the CDC did but suggested guidelines for each State to establish priority for distribution. Less than half the States followed CDC distribution guidelines and the other States have established their own guidelines. Generally speaking, the States with higher population will be getting more doses than less populated States. There appears to be a lot of confusion and misunderstanding at this point. The Biden Administration has said they will work with the CDC to establish a national policy for distribution (which is what his appointed panel is working on with the CDC at this time) but implementation will only happen after January 20.



> In MA, and NY, two heavily populated states, even though they are not large, we won't have enough vaccine to even meet the needs of front line health care plus institutionalized elderly on this round. None will go to people beyond those two groups. The percentages, one would THINK, would be similar.


The answer is apparently yes and no. According to news sources in California, we are not receiving enough doses for those two populations either. That will happen within the next two weeks which will include doses for priorities beyond the first two populations as determined by each State. 


> They are not talking about it getting to the general public until April, "hopefully", if more vaccines come online. My doc is "hoping" that immune-compromised, folks like me MIGHT see something in Feb. or March.


Again California and Mass. may have different protocols for distribution. It is hard to determine and extrapolate from the current individual protocols determined by each State. I am confident we will have national guidelines by the end of January. Two vaccines have been approved by the FDA and two more from different manufacturers will hopefully be available "soon." Biden has said he wants everyone to have access to an FDA approved vaccine by the end of April.

Locally in our HOA, it was announced yesterday that the management staff who have been exposed to the virus ARE NOT going to be quarantined because management is not going to do anything they aren't required to do. Honestly, this scares the poop out of me! Many hospitals in California are out of Covid ICU beds at this time.



> I'm really glad for you that you can get it so much sooner!


I hope it will be soon enough for both you and me.
***Most important, check with your personal health care professional about what you can expect with regards to Covid vaccination. DO NOT LISTEN TO ME. I was only sharing what I had been personally told by my cardiologist.



Heather's said:


> I'm sure talking to you would be helpful during his recovery. When I was working a really nice guy who was a previous patient would visit patients before and after surgery. He discussed what to expect going into surgery and post-op. I know it helped to put their minds at ease. They were able to talk to someone who had actually had surgery and recovered.


Ironic you should mention that. For the last 9 months, no visitors have been allowed inside a hospital at least in Cal. Phone calls yes, but no visitors. I was in ICU for a month and Momi couldn't even come to visit me. I started losing my mind during that period. However, I had a male E.R. nurse before being transferred to USC for surgery. He came to me, closed the curtain and opened his tunic to expose his chest. He had the telltale scar down the middle of his chest (like I now have) indicating he had previous open heart surgery. He answered all my questions and told me what to expect. It relieved my anxiety tremendously! Dog bless all of you nursing staff. There are angels, female and male, in our midst here on earth! I am trying to find the name of the Kaiser nurse technician who made the call initially that I should go to the E.R. immediately. I wish to recognize her in a significant way. She literally saved my life.


> They live in Washington so I wonder if the vaccine protocol is the same as California?


Not necessarily, see above. I thought your friend had surgery at Kaiser here in Cal. I have no idea what Kaiser is doing in WA, but it would not surprise me if it were pretty much the same as Cal. (Kaiser's corporate headquarters is in Oakland. They just named a new CEO who is a Hispanic medical professional from Fresno)

My daughter resigned from Kaiser two months ago when offered a big promotion as a national director in her expertise with Anthem/Blue Cross (they recruited her). She loves Kaiser and would not hesitate to work for them again if the right position came up. She said Kaiser can be trusted to take care of their client/patients.

Let me know if I can support your friends in any way.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

My sweet daughter is a first year nurse in the ICU in Oklahoma. She contracted COVID in July and recovered quickly! Yesterday she received her vaccine even though she already had the virus. She was told it’s important to get the vaccine as it’s protection is better and would help prevent the possibility of spread. She was so excited to be part of history and asked for the vial hers came in to show her kids and grandkids some day!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I heard on the news that our state is now getting 40% of what they thought they would get. So they are not vaccinating as many people as they thought they would as they want to be sure that they have enough to give the 2nd shot to those receiving the first. I had a feeling this would be a mess.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I heard on the news that our state is now getting 40% of what they thought they would get. So they are not vaccinating as many people as they thought they would as they want to be sure that they have enough to give the 2nd shot to those receiving the first. I had a feeling this would be a mess.


Yeah, California is only getting about 50% of what they ordered for healthcare professionals and nursing homes. But take heart, competent help is on the way!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

KristaS said:


> My sweet daughter is a first year nurse in the ICU in Oklahoma.


Another angel just earned her wings! :angel:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I think we just have to be patient! This is a massive undertaking. The second vaccine will likely start moving out next week and the third, Johnson and Johnson, which is a single dose with the largest trial of all, 60,000, is likely to be moving to FDA approval in January.

Still, there are so many higher priority groups at the top of list, it will be a long time before general public, including those of us over 65 with no health conditions, are reached. But I am happy to see those who are risking their lives in health care systems and in all essential services get protected as soon as possible while I stay home another six months! I live in a county where incidence ranges from 30% positive rates where low-income service workers are packed in crowded housing to my zip code where high tech workers with low population density have a rate of less than 1.5. No wonder our public health people are struggling with how to do this in the most effective and humane way.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Cassandra said:


> No wonder our public health people are struggling with how to do this in the most effective and humane way.


But is the Federal Administration struggling with how to do this in the most effective and humane way? Apparently "no" according to Pfizer.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> But is the Federal Administration struggling with how to do this in the most effective and humane way? Apparently "no" according to Pfizer.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Well, i stopped thinking of federal government as having any public health credibility a long time ago...thinking more about state and local folks struggling to allocate limited resources they are getting


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I read the fact sheet on the Pfizer vaccine. Interestingly it clearly states that there is no COVID vaccine approved by the FDA. Huh?

https://www.cvdvaccine-us.com/images/pdf/fact-sheet-for-recipients-and-caregivers.pdf


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I read the vaccine does not has FDA licensure, but does have emergency use authorization.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> I read the fact sheet on the Pfizer vaccine. Interestingly it clearly states that there is no COVID vaccine approved by the FDA. Huh?
> 
> https://www.cvdvaccine-us.com/images/pdf/fact-sheet-for-recipients-and-caregivers.pdf


It has an emergency use authorization (EUA) so technically correct.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Not necessarily, see above. I thought your friend had surgery at Kaiser here in Cal. I have no idea what Kaiser is doing in WA, but it would not surprise me if it were pretty much the same as Cal. (Kaiser's corporate headquarters is in Oakland. They just named a new CEO who is a Hispanic medical professional from Fresno)
> 
> My daughter resigned from Kaiser two months ago when offered a big promotion as a national director in her expertise with Anthem/Blue Cross (they recruited her). She loves Kaiser and would not hesitate to work for them again if the right position came up. She said Kaiser can be trusted to take care of their client/patients.
> 
> ...


I will PM you. &#128522;


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

My understanding is that once the FDA approves the vaccines beyond the emergency use, distribution can also increase, provided manufacturing can keep up. Right now because of the special circumstances there have to be safeguards in place to ensure the limited doses are distributed appropriately. But eventually it can be distributed through retail pharmacies and other places with the equipment to store it. I think the next couples of months are going to be a bit of a roller coaster, trying to get it to those who need it first, but if we can hang in a little longer, it will get a lot better. Even though it will still be a process and we will still have to be cautious and wear masks, etc. it will be easier to bear. I already feel a sense of relief, knowing everything is just a little more concrete.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We are having Deja Vu all over again... The same idiocy as we had with PPE. Our governor was on TV yesterday saying that we received only a fraction of the doses that we were promised, and it appears that this happened all over the country. It doesn't seem to have ANYTHING to do with "safeguards" or which hospitals can handle it. They are sitting there willing and waiting. It is total mismanagement. And unlike PPE, I don't think the states have it within their power to even TRY to go out on their own to try to go purchase stuff on their own.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> We are having Deja Vu all over again... The same idiocy as we had with PPE. Our governor was on TV yesterday saying that we received only a fraction of the doses that we were promised, and it appears that this happened all over the country. It doesn't seem to have ANYTHING to do with "safeguards" or which hospitals can handle it. They are sitting there willing and waiting. It is total mismanagement. And unlike PPE, I don't think the states have it within their power to even TRY to go out on their own to try to go purchase stuff on their own.


Oh I agree. I just can't handle thinking about that part of it anymore, it's so hard to watch. The last three days I have read a dozen articles that generally boil the distribution issues down to 3 different theories. It would be nice if this could be handled smoothly, but my expectations tend to be low. I guess you could say I'm a hope for the best, plan for the worst kind of person.

At this point, all I can control is doing everything I can to protect my family and others, knowing we only have to hang in a little while longer, and I hope others are encouraged, too, because we need it. It's a mess, but it's going to get better.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

My brother is a cardiologist, and just got the first dose of the Pfizer vaccine. He said it was easy-peasy with no discernable immediate side effects for him. He told me Kaiser will be sending out invitations for its highest risk clients in January 2021 or early February 2021. Since I am a retired attorney, he said I would have to wait until 2025 (his usual attorney humor). With over 300K deaths in the US, I am still astounded with people, who deny that covid-19 is a series virus or claim it is a hoax. People just need to follow social distancing/mask wearing guidelines to slow the spread until there is widespread immunity. Stay safe.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

I enjoy reading your posts EvaE1izabeth. Keeping life balanced is an art and you remind me that I need to keep taking a beat and breath slowly. I’m impressed with your wisdom since, unlike me, you are a spring chicken😋 Your family is fortunate to have you as a wife and Mom.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

JaJa said:


> I enjoy reading your posts EvaE1izabeth. Keeping life balanced is an art and you remind me that I need to keep taking a beat and breath slowly. I'm impressed with your wisdom since, unlike me, you are a spring chicken&#128523; Your family is fortunate to have you as a wife and Mom.


Thank you, JaJa. Although lately it is a challenge for most of us to stay balanced, isn't it? It's a life without balance!

I love to read YOUR posts! I was just thinking this morning, if DH and I were in carpet store, the last thing the carpet salesperson would tell us is that we're funny, lol. Well, DH is pretty hilarious actually, just not so much with people he doesn't know. I think I do have some redeeming qualities, but not being especially funny myself, I tend to adore people who are! It's fun to read the stories you post.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

BoosDad said:


> Since I am a retired attorney, he said I would have to wait until 2025 (his usual attorney humor).


There is no salvation for the incorrigible! Devil get behind me before I start with my naughty attorney jokes! > But in all seriousness there are more useful professions in life, like dog catcher.

Happy to have you onboard with me on this forum, Dad of Boos. I need all the help I can get! :wink2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I think I do have some redeeming qualities, but not being especially funny myself, I tend to adore people who are!


LOL. Now THAT is funny just on its own!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> There is no salvation for the incorrigible! Devil get behind me before I start with my naughty attorney jokes! > But in all seriousness there are more useful professions in life, like dog catcher.
> 
> Happy to have you onboard with me on this forum, Dad of Boos. I need all the help I can get! :wink2:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Funny thing, I don't necessarily disagree with the attorney jokes. That's why I left the legal world at 53.


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

This is from a few days ago, but is still interesting,

Janet


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

My brother, a mostly retired lawyer now, said lawyers have the best cache of lawyer jokes!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Okay, here is the latest from the CDC with regards to vaccination:
Sunday's vote established the group's recommendation for the remainder of Phase 1 - Phases 1b and 1c. It follows a vote in early December that recommended health care workers and residents of long-term care facilities be the first recipients of COVID-19 vaccines, in Phase 1a - a stage of vaccine distribution that kicked off last week, when the first COVID-19 vaccine shipments started arriving at large hospital systems around the country.

According to Sunday's vote, adults aged 75 and older, along with frontline workers key to societal functioning such as teachers, police officers, fire fighters, prison officers and grocery store workers should be prioritized in Phase 1b.

In Phase 1c, access to COVID-19 vaccines would expand to include adults 65 and older, along with people with underlying medical conditions that put them at higher risk of getting severely ill from COVID-19, and other essential non-frontline workers including those who work in construction, waste, trucking and food service.

Once the advisory group's recommendations are accepted by CDC Director Robert Redfield, they are expected to be published in the CDC's "Morbidity and Mortality Weekly" later this week and will be shared as official CDC guidance.

In Phase 2 of vaccine distribution, supply is expected to expand to the point where a COVID-19 vaccine is available to anyone in the U.S. who wants one. Government officials anticipate this could begin as early as the spring.​
It appears that Dept. of HHS is taking responsibility for the delays and next week, with Moderna coming on board, we should see an increase in shipments. I still appear to be on schedule to get my vaccination around the first week in January because I qualify in at least two different priorities of high risk population. Keeping fingers crossed.

On another note, I talked to my oldest daughter today. She is an administrator at one of the California State University campuses. There are 10 different campuses in the system and I believe her campus is the largest with 40K student body. Anyway, she told me she was invited to join a ZOOM conference call with Anthony Fauci last Friday. The call was limited to key personnel in the CSU system. She said it was thrilling ( she said she got all "chicken skin" - that is Hawaiian pidgin for "goosebumps") Here is the outcome of the call and this is limited to the CSU system but gives clues what to expect in other States.
* CSU campuses will return to normal for the Fall 2021 school year provided certain criteria are met
* Vaccination will be optional, not mandatory
* Campuses must have a MINIMUM of 70% vaccination rate before they can open
* Each campus will be required to have a free onsite vaccination station
* Campus administrators have been charged to develop a coordinated marketing strategy. This work will be given top priority. My daughter says she will start her work on this tomorrow, Monday
* Besides Pfizer and Moderna, two other manufacturers will be producing a coronavirus vaccine within about one month.
* Masks and social distancing will still be required for the foreseeable future​
So now you have the inside scoop. Although we are all still in the tunnel, we can see a light way at the end of that tunnel. Stay strong, follow CDC guidelines, be patient and we will put this behind us. Thanks Havalovers.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Yes they do MMoore! I was raised by a lawyer/judge and he was a funny guy. I also agree with BoosDad. In the mid 80’s I was contemplating between law school and getting another degree in education so I could teach. I decided to become a teacher which was a great relief to my Dad. He said that the law profession was getting to unethical for his liking. Of course, after be appointed to the bench, he was pulled over for speeding and ordered the police officer to give him a ticket. He refused to be affiliated with “those” types of judges. I’m not very anal by nature but if one is looking for my ethical core that’s where the pot of gold is!
Thank you too Popi, your entire post is on point!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The vaccine was delivered yesterday to the hospital I retired from. The nurses have started receiving vaccine yesterday.😊 Stanford Hospital residents and fellows had a protest Friday which was on the news. The first round on vaccines were administered to top administrators and physicians working at home who are not in contact with patients. They admitted their mistake and said it was due to algorithm used. 
I'm just wondering how long the vaccine will be effective? I was watching the news a few nights ago and a physician said some people contracted COVID twice because of the viruses receptor sites. He said the vaccine is effective against the most infective part of the virus. I just wonder if this will need to be a yearly vaccine like the flu vaccine?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Heather's said:


> The vaccine was delivered yesterday to the hospital I retired from. The nurses have started receiving vaccine yesterday.&#128522; Stanford Hospital residents and fellows had a protest Friday which was on the news. The first round on vaccines were administered to top administrators and physicians working at home who are not in contact with patients. They admitted their mistake and said it was due to algorithm used.
> I'm just wondering how long the vaccine will be effective? I was watching the news a few nights ago and a physician said some people contracted COVID twice because of the viruses receptor sites. He said the vaccine is effective against the most infective part of the virus. I just wonder if this will need to be a yearly vaccine like the flu vaccine?


Since we don't know for sure yet, it sure seems like we should plan for that now! I don't think it's like the flu shot where they have to predict and reformulate immunizations frequently, but if we have to get these injections on a yearly or bi-yearly basis - or even if we get really lucky and it's every 5 years - that's a far greater number of people that need a regular injection than any current vaccine. Less than half of the country gets flu shots, and we still have shortages and set up seasonal flu shot clinics. It's really critical most Americans get the covid vaccine. I hope plans for this really expensive, long-term distribution problem are in the works and I just haven't heard about them yet.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather's said:


> I'm just wondering how long the vaccine will be effective?


We just don't know yet. Some medical professionals believe that it is lifetime immunity, others believe just the opposite. The FDA is giving these Covid vaccines emergency approval. The good news is we have a vaccine that is available now with some unknown efficacy. The bad news is we are starting to use this vaccine without a long term trial in a controlled environment to determine all the unknown characteristics of these vaccines.

Get the vaccination, don't get the vaccination, it is up to you but I know what i'm going to do. If I get Covid, there is a greater than 50/50 chance I will die. So do I get the vaccination if it is only good for a year and need re-vaccination annually (like I do for the flu) or do I choose to die? That decision will take me about as long as it did for my heart surgery.............all of one second.

I have discovered that I have a message on my phone to call the Kaiser appointment desk. Keeping my fingers crossed! I am hoping that they will take a picture of me getting my vaccination so I can post on HF. :clap2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We just don't know yet. Some medical professionals believe that it is lifetime immunity, others believe just the opposite. The FDA is giving these Covid vaccines emergency approval. The good news is we have a vaccine that is available now with some unknown efficacy. The bad news is we are starting to use this vaccine without a long term trial in a controlled environment to determine all the unknown characteristics of these vaccines.
> 
> Get the vaccination, don't get the vaccination, it is up to you but I know what i'm going to do. If I get Covid, there is a greater than 50/50 chance I will die. So do I get the vaccination if it is only good for a year and need re-vaccination annually (like I do for the flu) or do I choose to die? That decision will take me about as long as it did for my heart surgery.............all of one second.
> 
> ...


My sons had extremely severe asthma as small children, exacerbated by viruses. They were toddlers when the Chicken Pox vaccine first came out. Now, of course, it is considered a "core" vaccine for kids. But it wasn't then, because for MOST kids, chicken pox is not that severe a disease. For my kids, however, it could have been life threatening, so we were advised to give it to them, even though we had no idea how long it would last. My older son came to me when he was a freshman in HS with ONE "itchy spot" on hios stomach. I took one look and called the Dr. SHE took one look and confirmed my suspicion. He had chicken pox. The vaccine still MOSTLY protected him... he only got that one spot, and didn't feel sick. But he had to stay out of school for 2 weeks just as if it was a full-blown case.

Right around that time, they started to see break-through cases with those other kids who got the very first chicken pox vaccines, and now, of course, they know that this IS a vaccine that needs to be boostered a certain number of years after the first one. (I think 10 years later, but I could be wrong on that, since I'm past kid vaccines at this point!) Even with "normal" vaccine development processes, it can take years to find the optimum booster schedule. With the Covid one, we are really flying by the seat of our pants.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I wish there was an "agree" button for you Karen. Although I had chicken pox as a child before the vaccine was available,,,,,,, I really need to get the Shingles vaccine now.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*Shingles*



Ricky Ricardo said:


> I wish there was an "agree" button for you Karen. Although I had chicken pox as a child before the vaccine was available,,,,,,, I really need to get the Shingles vaccine now.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


My husband and I both need to get the Shingles vaccine - his sister had it (Shingles, not the vaccine) a month or so ago and it was bad (though she's fine now which is great because it can have long-term nerve issues)


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

DH and I were talking about this today, and he made the point that the hope is vaccinating as many people as possible will suppress the spread of the virus so that in the future we will have time to figure the rest out. That made me feel better about it.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

DH got bad shingles in college. He’s supposed to get boosters and I just reminded him he is past due! That’s not one to procrastinate, IMO, it’s just not worth the pain. Hope you can get it soon. 

How was your daughter’s recovery, Popi? That was a while ago, but not too long before your surgery and you were away for a while.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It was reported on the news awhile back that there were some cases of people contracting the COVID twice. A few days ago a physician on the news explained this vaccine attaches only to the receptor that is the most infective part of the virus. He said that is why it is possible to get it twice. Yesterday the UK is reporting a coronavirus variant. 😬 This will be interesting if another vaccine will be needed.
I never contracted Chickpox until Christmas Day when I was 17, but it was a mild case. When I was hired at the hospital a titer was done which was very low. One of the nurses got a horrible case and I had been in contact before she was aware. They made me take two weeks off. I also was not to care for anyone with active Shingles. I really need to get the Shingles vaccine too!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> How was your daughter's recovery, Popi? That was a while ago, but not too long before your surgery and you were away for a while.


J, thank you for asking. Yes, she did contract shingles about a month before my surgery. She had a moderate case. At one point the infection was near her eye which in some cases can cause permanent visual impairment. However she recovered with no adverse effects, not even scarring. So everything is fine and she is as good as new! Ricky is over the moon in love with both daughters and they with him!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

My dad received his vaccine today! He is over 70, and is high risk due to his age and a heart condition. He works in healthcare, but didn’t think he would get the vaccine for a while since he normally doesn’t work full time. However, since he is both high risk and in a high risk position, he was able to receive his first injection today!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I know this thread is a couple of months old - but I'm happy to say that hubby and I got our 1st doses yesterday! We got lucky and, as we were scrolling through the various sites (PA doesn't have a centralized registration so you have to individually call or check all the different pharmacies), we lucked into one that had just opened up appointments for the next day. We made the appointments Friday and were able to get the vaccines yesterday.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I just read a Globe article, and I guess MA has FINALLY got its act together. We’ve bounced form the very bottom of the list in terms of vaccinations to 6th place. So we are doing MUCH better. However, we are doing appallingly badly with Latinos. Interestingly, much better with black people. Percentage-wise, there are almost the same percentage of black people vaccinated as there are black people in the state. That is not true with Latinos. The rates for vaccines for them is WAY lower. It is also the towns with high latino populations that have the most infection, so it is VITAL that they get vaccinations available locally to people in those areas. Hopefully that will get better now that the J&J vaccine can be stored and administered via the local pharmacies.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heard on the news this morning that my county (Skagit) is now the top county on getting people vaccinated. We are also one of the smaller counties so maybe that's why. Just fewer of us to vaccinate.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Heard on the news this morning that my county (Skagit) is now the top county on getting people vaccinated. We are also one of the smaller counties so maybe that's why. Just fewer of us to vaccinate.


And similarly, the least populated States tend to have higher vaccination rates than more populous ones. I think those statistics are going to change rapidly with the introduction of the J&J vaccine. @Jackie from Concrete WA , when do you get your second dose?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> And similarly, the least populated States tend to have higher vaccination rates than more populous ones. I think those statistics are going to change rapidly with the introduction of the J&J vaccine. @Jackie from Concrete WA , when do you get your second dose?


I got my 2nd does a little over two weeks ago. Went to the store over this past weekend!!!!! 🍏🥦🥑🥩🍗 Wore a mask of course but had so much fun visiting with everyone that works there and picking out my own food!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I got my 2nd does a little over two weeks ago. Went to the store over this past weekend!!!!! 🍏🥦🥑🥩🍗 Wore a mask of course but had so much fun visiting with everyone that works there and picking out my own food!


 Isn't it fun? Who would have ever thought that shopping at the store, visiting with your favorite clerks, picking out your favorite brands, so many choices, would ever be so much fun! I'm just now hearing on the news, that you and I are part of the 37M (about 10%) in the U.S. that have had two doses.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Heard on the news this morning that my county (Skagit) is now the top county on getting people vaccinated. We are also one of the smaller counties so maybe that's why. Just fewer of us to vaccinate.


Yay!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The Novavax vaccine which is 96% effective against COVID was approved for emergency use a few days ago. The vaccine seems to have some protection against the S. African and UK variants.


----------

